# Question for Jeffrey re: Mt. Sinai support group



## Linda C (Aug 29, 2001)

Hi Jeffrey,I saw that there is usually a support group once per month at Mt. Sinai Hospital in Toronto (when we're SARS-free, that is!.) I'm not sure if you are who I think you are - I think I might have seen you at a Health show at the Toronto Convention Ctr. last winter. If that WAS you and/or you ARE in Toronto, could you tell me what goes on at the Mt. Sinai meetings? What types of things are discussed? Thanks.


----------

